# Playing with the Snake



## wvdawg (May 31, 2011)

in PSE - had to mess around a bit.


----------



## Hoss (May 31, 2011)

Pretty nice playing around.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (May 31, 2011)

Well worth playing around with!  Nicely done!


----------



## carver (May 31, 2011)

Looks great Dennis,nice treatment


----------



## leo (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice messing around


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 1, 2011)

I like what ya done there Dennis   That's a COOL affect


----------



## Crickett (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool treatment!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice capture and display.!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool treatment man!I was wondering ifin you done gone crazy and syarted playing with him!


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool work


----------



## cornpile (Jun 3, 2011)

I like it,neat effects.


----------



## Topwater (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's pretty cool vdawg!


----------

